# Shadow Gaming ab Februar 2020 mit neuen Tarifen und Hardware (RTX 2080 und RTX Titan)



## Snixx (29. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

heute wurde auf dem offiziellen Twitter Account folgendes veröffentlicht, dazu gab es noch ein Twitch Streaming.
Shadow Deutschland (@ShadowDE) | Twitter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde die Preis ganz ansprechend, beim einfachen Boost Tarif von 29,99 Euro im Jahresabo auf 12,99 Euro ist schon gut (je Monat) und ohne Abo nur wenige Euro mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2019)

Welche Spiele sind denn dabei?


----------



## xxRazer211 (29. Oktober 2019)

Klingt echt gut. Den Basistarif werde ich zu dem Preis gerne mal ausprobieren. 

Wenn’s was taugt könnte ich mich überwinden eine Option höher zu gehen  sehr coole Entwicklung


----------



## xxRazer211 (29. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Spiele sind denn dabei?



Du mietest einen Windows 10 PC, keine spieleplattform  

Keine Ahnung welche Games bei win10 dabei sind. Candy Crush ? [emoji28]


----------



## Snixx (29. Oktober 2019)

Ja Du nutzt die Spiele die dir gehören, wenn dein PC nicht ausreicht lohnt es sich, zocke eher Konsole und nutze das zum streamen mit einem 2500K in IGPU mehr nicht, daher kann ich ohne aufzurüsten eben MMO´s oder Strategiespiele spielen die ich auf Konsole nicht spielen kann.


----------



## manimani89 (29. Oktober 2019)

man bekommt einen pc für 2 jahre geliehen oder wie?


----------



## Snixx (29. Oktober 2019)

Der PC steht woanders, Du schaltest Dich via Stream auf den drauf und benutzt den wie deinen normalen PC zu Hause, ohne das Du den Strom zahlen musst (aufschalten kannst Du Dich von nem alten Laptop oder Handy oder nem PC oder MAC) dann kannst Du spielen via Stream. Du nutzt die Spiele die Dir schon gehören wie zb Steam usw. kann man alles darauf installieren. Nur eine schnelle Internet Leitung sollte man haben 25 Mbits aufwärts würde ich empfehlen. Ansonsten einfach googeln oder Reviews ansehen dazu.


----------



## Westcoast (29. Oktober 2019)

es ist aber nicht das gleiche  wie einen pc zuhause zu haben. hohe verzögerung/ latenzen muss man in den kauf nehmen. 

negativpunkte: 



Wegen Verzögerung wohl nichts für Profispieler 
Nervige Lags können mal vorkommen 
Leichte Unschärfe in der Bilddarstellung 

ausserdem berichten user dass die software fehlerhaft ist und nicht zuverlässig. Manchmal  kann man sich nicht einloggen und auch die geschwindigkeit kann einbrechen.

man muss heutzutage schon einen 6 kerner bis 8 kerner haben, der 4kerner ist nicht immer ausreichend. für gelegenheitsspieler vielleicht brauchbar.


----------



## Dooma (29. Oktober 2019)

Immer noch keine Alternative, wenn ich Milchmädchen hochrechne über 7 Jahre, komme ich ziemlich genau bei dem raus was ich für meine PCs zahle wenn ich sie erneuere...
Und dafür muss ich dann diverse Nachteile in Kauf nehmen. Nö. Da bleib ich bei eigener Hardware.


----------

